# Kaufempfehlung Lenkrad für PC mit Force Feedback



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

*Kaufempfehlung Lenkrad für PC mit Force Feedback*

Suche nach einem guten (aber bezahlbaren) Gaminglenkrad für PC. 

Nun zu meinem "Lastenheft":

Sinnvollerweise sollte das Lenkrad qualitativ hochwertige Schaltpaddles haben (H-Schaltung, sequenzielle Schaltung und Kupplung brauche ich nicht unbedingt; auch schon rein wegen Platzbedarf der zusätzlichen Schaltbox auf dem Computertisch). Das Lenkrad sollte zudem kompatibel zu möglichst vielen Rennspielen sein (sehr wichtig wäre Assetto Corsa und Project Cars), aber auch für andere Rennspiele wie F1 2016 und NFS geeignet und mit WIN 10 kompatibel sein. 

Qualitativ sollte es auch von der Verarbeitung her sein und der Hersteller auch guten Support bieten. Sprich das Lenkrad sollte auch halten und nicht nach 1-2 Jahren in die Tonne wandern müssen. Möglichst auch mit diversen Tasten (z.B. für Belegung von Handbremse, DRS, Bremsverstellung und Nitro falls ich mal wieder NFS zocke. ). Wichtig wäre für mich ein möglichst gutes Feedback und Handling. Wenn das Lenkrad zudem nicht unbedingt ein Klotz ist wäre mir das auch Recht. Schaltblitzanzeige wäre auch ein nettes Gimmick aber kein Must have.

Bei der Preislage habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber bei der aktuellen Preislage bei einer ersten groben Marktübersicht (uff) muß ich wohl für etwas vernünftiges wohl 300 EUR aufwärts hinlegen. Die Befestigung auf dem Schreibtisch sollte auch gut sein (sprich nicht lose herumstehen oder halbgare Saugnapflösungen. Einen Gamingstuhl will ich mir (noch nicht) zulegen. Der kostet ja auch nochmal 400-500 EUR. Allerdings wäre es nett, wenn das Lenkrad später auf so einem Stuhl/Gestell montiert werden könnte.

Ferrari- oder Porschedesign wäre nett aber absolut kein Muß.

Hat jemand eine Idee ? Bei gebrauchter Hardware habe ich meine Zweifel. Daher sollte es Neuware sein. Es kann sich auch um ein Auslaufmodell handeln.

Wie sieht es qualitativ bei Logitech aus ? In letzter Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, daß deren Qualität nachgelassen hat (oder hab ich einfach nur Pech ?). Meine Tastatur Logitech G19S ist z.B. nun nach 3-4 Jahren schon wieder defekt (kein Flüssigkeitskontakt). Das Vorgängermodell hielt auch nicht länger und mein Logitech G27 hat gerade die Segel gestrichen (Gaspedal keine Annahme). 

Das Fanatec CSL Elite Assetto Corsa Edition ist z.B. sicher qualitativ der Hammer aber der Preis ist abartig.   Vom Forza Motorsport Wheel ganz zu schweigen.  

Gibt es denn nichts vernünftiges mehr in der 200-400 EUR Preisklasse ? Taugt das Thrustmaster T150 Ferrari-Edition etwas ?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2016)

An sich gibt es im Preisbereich um 300 Euro nur zwei Lenkräder, die in Frage kommen: Das Logitech G29/G920 (im Grunde das gleiche Lenkrad, nur einmal PS4 kompatibel und einmal XBox One kompatibel) und das Thrustmaster T300 RS. Ich würde da auf jeden Fall das Thrustmaster T300 RS empfehlen, da G29/G920 für das, was es bietet, einfach zu teuer ist (ist nicht viel mehr, als ein altes G27, das zum Schluss 100 Euro weniger gekostet hat). Das T300 RS hat zwar tatsächlich nur zwei Pedale und keinen separaten Shifter, aber sehr gutes Force Feedback. Wenn du irgendwann Platz haben solltest, kannst du bessere Pedale und nen Shifter trotzdem nachrüsten (ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr ohne H-Schaltung und Kupplung fahren wollen. Ist bei den entsprechenden Autos gleich ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl). Wenn dir ein Ferrari-Design wichtig ist: Kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber es gibt eine sehr schöne Ferrari 599XX Alcantara-Variante von dem Lenkrad.

Einziger Nachteil: Ich lese relativ häufig von Defekten bei Thrustmaster Lenkrädern. Das kann aber natürlich selektive Wahrnehmung sein, da Leute, die sich beschweren, lauter brüllen als die, die zufrieden sind. Das ist auch der einzige Grund, warum ich mir selbst noch keins gekauft hab. Dennoch steht das das T300 RS immer noch auf meiner möglichen to-buy-Liste.

Was für Logitech sprechen würde: Die Haltbarkeit. Ich hab seit über 10 Jahren ein Logitech-Lenkrad (ein günstigeres Driving Force Pro, damals noch mit der Playstation 2 kompatibel) und es lebt heute noch, wie am ersten Tag. Kann natürlich einfach Glück sein, aber ich glaube, die sind generell recht langlebig. Sehr viele Leute nutzen heute auch noch das alte G25 Lenkrad, das ungefähr zur gleichen Zeit rausgekommen ist, wie mein Driving Force Pro. Nur in Sachen Force Feedback ist das halt so eine Sache: Das ist bei Thrustmaster einfach deutlich besser und ich bin der Meinung, dass man da für ca. 300 Euro deutlich mehr Qualität bei Thrustmaster bekommt, als bei Logitech. Und ob die aktuellen G29/G920 Lenkräder genauso lange leben, wie die älteren Logitech-Lenkräder ist halt auch noch nicht klar, da es die Dinger einfach noch nicht so lange gibt.

*edit*

Die Zuverlässigkeit von nem Logitechlenkrad und die Force Feedback Qualität von nem Thrustmaster Wheel gibt es scheinbar im Moment nicht zu nem vernünftigen Preis. Ne Alternative wäre evtl. Fanatec, aber da bezahlt man deutlich mehr und auch da höre ich oft vom Problemen in Sachen Verarbeitungsqualität. Und darüber gibt's halt nur noch Profihardware zu Mondpreisen (Accuforce, Open Simwheel und Leo Bodnar 2000 bis 5000 Euro nur für die Wheelbase, also ohne Lenkrad, Pedale und Shifter).


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Thx.  Wie gesagt hatte ich bei Logitech-Produkten in den letzten Jahren eher Pech gehabt. Auch die Lautsprecher von Logitech waren nach rund 5 Jahren breit. Das einzige was momentan hält ist mein Logitech G502 Proteus Core.

Wie gesagt Ferrari-Design wäre nur ein kleines Schmankerl. Definitiv kein Muß. Das T300RS ist wohl für PC und PS4 ? Weil wenn ich bei Mediamarkt reinschaue steht nur PS4 als kompatibel da. Oder gibt es 2 unterschiedliche Versionen von dem Lenkrad ?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. August 2016)

Ist manchmal vielleicht auch einfach Glück bzw. Pech. Jedes Gerät kann theoretisch nach nem Monat kaputt sein oder 10 Jahre ohne Probleme halten, wenn man Glück hat. Wobei meine Logitech-Mäuse (billig) auch nie besonders alt geworden sein, meine Logitech Tastatur (auch billig) dagegen hält seit ca. 5 Jahren ohne Probleme. Ich persönlich würde zum Thrustmaster T300 RS greifen.  Wenn das Ding Probleme machen sollte, ist ja erstmal Garantie drauf, auch wenn es natürlich ärgerlich ist, wenn man sich mit dem Support rumschlagen muss oder das Ding gar kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie den Geist aufgibt. Es gibt halt im Moment leider wirklich nicht viele Alternativen in dem Preisbereich und es sind (abgesehen vom etwa doppelt so teuren CSL-Paket von Fanatec) keine Alternativen angekündigt, soweit ich weiß. Ich persönlich warte noch ein halbes Jahr ab, wie sich die CSL-Wheelbase schlägt, ansonsten werde ich wohl auch zum T300 RS greifen, weil mir mein Driving Force Pro in Sachen Force Feedback inzwischen einfach zu wenig leistet.

*edit*



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Ferrari-Design wäre nur ein kleines Schmankerl. Definitiv  kein Muß. Das T300RS ist wohl für PC und PS4 ? Weil wenn ich bei  Mediamarkt reinschaue steht nur PS4 als kompatibel da. Oder gibts 2  unterschiedliche Versionen von dem Lenkrad ?



Das sollte meines Wissens nach in jeder Version auch mit dem PC kompatibel sein, da immer die gleich Wheelbase benutzt wird. Unterschied gibt es nur bei den Lenkradaufsätzen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Thx. Da ich die Mediamarkt Kundenkarte habe wäre für mich der Kauf beim Mediamarkt die beste Option. Die Preisdifferenz zu anderen ist mir da zu gering.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das sollte meines Wissens nach in jeder Version auch mit dem PC kompatibel sein, da immer die gleich Wheelbase benutzt wird. Unterschied gibt es nur bei den Lenkradaufsätzen.



Vermute ich auch fast. Werde wohl das T300 RS kaufen und dann zusätzlich noch den T300 GTE-Aufsatz später ordern. Genial ist auch daß das Lenkrad modular erweiterbar ist. 

Scheiße sind die Lenkräder teuer geworden.  

Das T500RS wäre nochmal besser aber dann finanziell komplett außer Reichweite.....


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

Das mit deinem G27 ist natürlich blöde und auch nicht normal, denn das G27 ist eigentlich extrem Langzeit haltbar.
In der Preisklasse gibt es da wirklich nur 1-2 Lenkräder. G27/G29 und das T300RS, und das ist eher so eine Geschmackssache dann.
Es gibt aber noch eine andere Lösung für dein Problem. Du hast ja das G27 was bestimmt nicht zum schlechten gehört, im Gegenteil, und wenn deine Pedale den Geist aufgegeben haben, hol dir doch welche von Fanatec.
Bei Spielen die auch 2 Kontroller unterstützen, die Fanatec Pedale werden dann per USB angeschlossen, läuft es auf jeden Fall, also auch bei AC und PCars. Bei älteren Spielen müsste man die Pedale per Adapter direkt ans G27 anschließen.


Spoiler



Aus der Kompatibilitätsliste entnommen.



Funktioniert mit jedem Renn-Lenkrad, auch jeder anderen Marke (Logitech, Thrustmaster, usw), sofern die Pedale an dem PC via USB angeschlosen sind und das Spiel einen zweiten Controller unterstützt.
Z.B. diese PC Spiele sind kompatibel mit 2 Controllern:
iRacing
Assetto Corsa
Project Cars
GTR 2
Race 07
rFactor
Live for Speed
und viele mehr...​​​​​




Und solche Fanatec Pedale der etwas Mittelhohen Preisklasse machen sich schon mal recht Nice. Klick .
Und falls du dann doch irgendwann mal komplett auf Fanatec umsteigen solltest (Lotto Gewinn und so ) hättest du schon mal die Pedale.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

ROFL.   Thx.

Shit. Die Leute bei Fanatec sind wirklich Freaks. Wieviel soll man denn für ein komplettes Cockpit bezahlen ? Die führen sogar Handbremsen.  Shit ich brauch echt mal einen Lottogewinn.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die führen sogar Handbremsen.


Jup, bekommst bei Fanatec alles Einzel und das natürlich in einer Qualität wie man es bei einem Komplett 300€ Lenkrad gar nicht bieten kann. Schau dir mal die ganz Großen Pedale an KLICK  .Da denkst du sitzt Live in deinem Renn Porsche.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Scheiße. Meine Armut kotzt mich an.   Hab heute mal die Lottozahlen verglichen. Wie immer haarscharf am 5er vorbei. Wäre wahrscheinlich die Kohle für so ein Lenkrad drin gewesen.   So ist es nur ein 3er. Langt für 1 Schraube.  

Wenn ich wüßte, ob der Kauf eines gebrauchten Fanatec ein Risiko wäre würde ich mir ein Clubsport V1 gebraucht kaufen. Kostet immer noch 300 EUR. Aber eben mit dem Risiko eine abgewrackte Gurke zu bekommen.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

Wir können ja mal ein wenig Träumen und dein/unser Traumkombi zusammenstellen.

Da wäre erstmal die Base, also das ClubSport Wheel , also zum Start erstmal locker 750€.
Dann die Pedale und wir haben es ja, also die fetten Clubsport Teile 350€.
Dazu noch ein Clubsport Shifter für schlappe 260€.
Und für das Hammer Feeling natürlich das Porsche 918 Lenkrad für Unschlagbar günstige 500€.
Macht zusammen 1860,-€uronen. 
Also alles zusammen fast geschenkt.


Ja mit dem Gebrauchtkauf wenn man es vorher nicht Antesten kann ist immer so eine Sache. Und Fanatec ist leider nicht für ihre Langlebigkeit, gerade bei dem Wheel bekannt, da gibt es Kilimoterlange Forenbeiträge zu, manche halten ihr Leben lang aber eben leider nicht alle, was bei dem Preis sehr Ärgerlich ist, und der Support soll Arrogant und Miserabel sein.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Na super. Dann hole ich mir unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen kein Fanatec. Wenn das bei dem Preis schnell kaputt geht und der Support unterirdisch ist. Kann nicht wahr sein. So schön das modulare Baukastensystem schon interessant ist.

Aber bei 1800 EUR Kaufpreis (Preis wie ein Highend-PC) erwarte ich einen entsprechenden qualitativen Gegenwert (sowohl was die Hardware selbst betrifft wie auch den Support). Wenn das Lenkrad nur 150 EUR kosten würde könnte ich das noch eher verstehen aber nicht bei den Preisen....


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Könnte zensiert. Gaspedal funktioniert nun wieder (partiell bzw. "digital", d.h. einmal 100% Vollgas mal gar nicht; dazwischen nichts, nützt aber nichts). Dafür hat das Lenkrad nun einen "Getriebeschaden". 1 x hochschalten und ich bin aus dem 1. im 4. Gang gelandet . Sprich die Option mit dem partiellen "Pedalkauf" hat sich somit auch erledigt. Erst Recht wenn das mit Fanatec (Qualität und Service) mit ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

Also natürlich sind die Fanatec Sachen nicht totaler Schrott, aber es wundert bei diesen Preisen schon was da in gewissen Foren so abgeht. Das hier und da mal ein Fehler sich rein schleichen kann ist ok, aber bei diesen hochpreisigen Produkten die auch von der Wertigkeit (Alles aus Metall) extrem hoch sind darf sowas eigentlich gar nicht so oft passieren wie ich finde.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Werde wohl mal weiter "recherchieren". Vielleicht hilft auch ein Neukauf einer solchen Hardware um Probleme zu vermeiden (unklare Behandlung durch Vorbesitzer). Aber bei der Preisklasse ? uff.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

Das Problemkind bei Fanatec ist das Wheel. Alles andere, da hört man kaum Negatives. Die Pedale sind eh so stabil da kann man mit dem Vorschlaghammer draufhauen und die lachen dich nur aus. Die Lenkräder, was soll da passieren? Und der Shifter den du eh nicht brauchst/möchtest ist auch eher für die Ewigkeit gebaut.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Sprich die teuerste Baugruppe (sprich Wheelbase) ist die Baustelle ? Oder meinst Du mit Wheel das (wechselbare) Lenkrad selbst ?


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Hab mal kurz meine Traumkombination von Fanatec (mit Gestell und Racingseat, Handbremse und Co.) konfiguriert. Schlanke 4.285 EUR....... Scheiß die Wand an. Dafür kaufen andere einen Gebrauchtwagen....


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

Ich meine schon das teuerste Teil, die Wheelbase. Da soll der Motor zusammen mit der Mechanik die Probleme bereiten. Kann natürlich sein das sie da jetzt nachgebessert haben, ist so knapp 2 Jahre her das ich mich da näher mit befasst habe.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz meine Traumkombination von Fanatec (mit Gestell und Racingseat, Handbremse und Co.) konfiguriert. Schlanke 4.285 EUR....... Scheiß die Wand an. Dafür kaufen andere einen Gebrauchtwagen....



Hast auch 3 Monitore dazugerechnet? Also das muss ja dann auch noch sein. Am besten die aus der Slim Serie von Eizo, das sind die mit dem schmalem Gehäuse Rahmen. Statt 3-5cm Schwarzes nichts bei der Zusammenstellung der Monitore hast du dann Höchstens 1 cm.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Ohne Monitore. Sondern nur mit der (leeren) 1-fach Monitorhalterung. Meine Fresse...... Da kostet dieses Setup das 4-fache was mein PC gekostet hat (wie gesagt ohne Monitore). Die kosten dann zusammen wohl nochmal rund 1500 EUR oder so....

Und wenn dann die 750 EUR Wheelbase regelmäßig ins Gras beißt...... Und bei dem Preis würde ich eigentlich auch einen Hausrabatt erwarten....

Bei so einem Setup würde ich auch eine sprichwörtlich lebenslange Haltbarkeit erwarten.


----------



## Batze (28. August 2016)

Fällt bestimmt nicht regelmäßig aus die Wheelbase, aber wenn ist das bei dem Preis schon echt extrem Ärgerlich.
Hab auch gerade gelesen das die Wheelbase wohl überarbeitet worden ist.


----------



## MichaelG (28. August 2016)

Naja wenn ich mal einen 5er im Lotto habe hole ich mir vielleicht so ein Setup. Vorher eher nicht.


----------



## Dragnir (4. Februar 2017)

Mal den thread hier wiederbeleben da ich ja auch gerade vor der Entscheidung stehe (Thrustmaster T300RS Bremspedal wird nicht mehr erkannt - Poti? Jedenfalls RMA.)

Also - mal abgesehen vom Preis! - Die Fanatec Clubsport V3 Pedale sehen schon sehr heiss aus!
Hydraulische, verstellbare Dämpfung. Force Feedback an Gas und Bremse!! hm..! 360.- Euro.
Wenn man bedenkt dass z.B. die Thrustmaster T3PA-Pro auch schon 170.- kosten "geht" das eigentlich. Allerdings steht da immer "in Verbindung mit Fanatec Lenkrad", daher frage ich mich ob das dann auch mit anderen Wheels funzt.

edit: "Funktioniert mit jedem Renn-Lenkrad, auch jeder anderen Marke (Logitech, Thrustmaster, usw), sofern die Pedale an dem PC via USB angeschlosen sind und das Spiel einen zweiten Controller unterstützt. Z.B. diese PC Spiele sind kompatibel mit 2 Controllern:

iRacing
Assetto Corsa
Project Cars
GTR 2
Race 07
rFactor
Live for Speed
und viele mehr...​​​​​"
scheint so


----------

